
NYTimes: Zoom’s Security Woes Were No Secret to Business Partners Like Dropbox - billpollock
Zoom’s Security Woes Were No Secret to Business Partners Like Dropbox https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nyti.ms&#x2F;3ezbtlC
======
dpeck
this would probably be a lot better as a link to the article vs an ask hn

------
buboard
security is something that can be fixed , through standard practices and
iterations. usability, reliability, unobstructiveness etc are not

